# FreeBSD 4.7-RELEAS-p28 and mysql 4.0.27



## imperiatux (Apr 2, 2010)

hi to all. 
i busted into a webserv which has the FreeBSD 4.7-RELEASE-p28 OS with 
(from mysql --version) : mysql  Ver 12.22 Distrib 4.0.27, for portbld-freebsd4.7 (i386)  .

i was asked : it is possible to upgrade the mysql to newer version (let's say 5.1.x) without upgrading the OS (because it's in production right now) ?

i searched a lot about this. The MySQL Reference manual suggests that it is recommended to upggrade to mysql 4.1 , and then upgrade from 4.1 to 5.0. 

because the server it is production right now, i downloaded an 4.7-disc1.iso of FreeBSD and installed it on a virtual machine. but i have a big problem: i cannot  find anywhere a mysql-4.0.x tarball to install. In the /usr/ports/databases/ there is mysql323 , but i couldn't install it, because the source link was broken.

So, if anyone can give an answer to my initial question, or could help me with some tarballs, i would be forever grateful  

thanks, imperiatux


----------



## OH (Apr 2, 2010)

If you google for the exact name of the tarball you should find this mirror which seems to have a correct copy.


----------



## imperiatux (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you, OH.


----------

